# مثال تصميم جسر خرساني بالارقام (للتحميل)



## aalmasri (12 يوليو 2006)

1.Prestressed Precast Concrete Beam Bridge Design-part1
2.Prestressed Precast Concrete Beam Bridge Design-part2​ 3.Cast-in-Place Flat Slab Bridge Design
مع خالص التحيات


PrecastBeamExample1.pdf​


----------



## khad4 (13 يوليو 2006)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووور


----------



## karimoussa2000 (19 يوليو 2006)

merci bien baraka allah fika


----------



## أبوكمال (19 يوليو 2006)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## ماهر محمد (19 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## barede (20 يوليو 2006)

مع الشكر الجزيل للزميل


----------



## shrek (20 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وفي إنتظار المزيد من إبداعاتك


----------



## معاذ الأثري (24 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هادي المالكي (24 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لكل من يساهم في تعليم الاخرين وجزاة الله خير بحق الحبيب محمد (صلى الله عليه واله وسلم)


----------



## ابوتمنى (16 أغسطس 2006)

والله ما قصرت
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## MDREAM (16 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور عالمجهود الرائع

و ننتظر المزيد

تحياتي

Mdream


----------



## م. حيدر (16 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخي الكريم ولكن الامثلة ما فتحت عندي


----------



## aalmasri (17 أغسطس 2006)

حياكم الله وبياكم جميعا
م. حيدر, ما السبب؟


----------



## يوسف علي محمد شلبى (17 أغسطس 2006)

hncgnbvncgfx


----------



## أبوعلي.نت (19 أغسطس 2006)

_[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"]مشكور عالمجهود الرائع[/grade]_


----------



## salem ziad (31 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور عالمجهود الرائع
وللأمام


----------



## مهندس عامر (1 سبتمبر 2006)

ال10000000000ف شكر اخوي بس عندك بعد روابط للموضوع؟


----------



## aalmasri (1 سبتمبر 2006)

حياكم الله وبارككم على مروركم الكريم اخوتي يوسف, وابوعلي, وسالم, ومهندس عامر
مهندس عامر, ليس عندي روابط لنفس الموضوع, لكن هناك في المنتدى العديد من الروابط مشابهة لهذا الموضوع تستطيع الاستفادة منها وهي مواضيع جميلة


----------



## محمد المعداوى (1 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sweech (30 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وعسى ربي يكثر من امثالك


----------



## a178r (15 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## sweech (15 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يكثر من امثالك يا اخي وربي يزيدك علم وينصرك على هذه المعلومات الثمينة


----------



## medoloke (17 أكتوبر 2006)

thanx man 
its very nice


----------



## kusai (20 أكتوبر 2006)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا و بــــــــــــارك الله فيك و كثر الله من أمثالك


----------



## METALLICA (20 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور جدآ


----------



## abosadeer (22 أكتوبر 2006)

ممنون على جهودك النبيلة


----------



## mo_ab16 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخوي و ربنا يعيني على رد الجميل


----------



## كمال مسعود (8 فبراير 2007)

ألف شكر عزيزي


----------



## وائل2222 (8 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز


----------



## القعيش (18 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا( متميز جدا )


----------



## الفقير لله (28 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يااخي على المجهود ....
مع التقدير


----------



## omar_k (10 أبريل 2007)

*thanks very much*


----------



## HHM (14 أبريل 2007)

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## noble (14 أبريل 2007)

مشكور عالمجهود الرائع

و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## يقظان القيسي (18 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز


----------



## abd83 (23 مايو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## abedodeh (23 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووور


----------



## مهندس مكة (24 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## المهندس.نت (2 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (2 يونيو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## عبيد احمد (2 يونيو 2007)

لااعرف كيف اشكرك وانا ممنون اليك كونك انسان متحضر


----------



## فراولاية (4 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sameh mohmed (5 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر اخى الكريم


----------



## الان جلال (6 يونيو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عبدالقوى (6 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم وجعل هذا من العلم النافع فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (9 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على المجهودات


----------



## ماجد العراقي (10 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا لك


----------



## ELHO (18 يونيو 2007)

barak allaho fik


----------



## ELHO (18 يونيو 2007)

barak allaho fik


----------



## ELHO (18 يونيو 2007)

barak allaho fik


----------



## أفنان (17 يوليو 2007)

مشكور عمل اكثر من رائع


----------



## hassan2006 (21 يوليو 2007)

2thanks mr


----------



## eng_ahmedgawish (23 يوليو 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_ahmedgawish (23 يوليو 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ميثم العنزي (2 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي والله ايجازيك بالخير لما تقدمه من خير


----------



## kawahalabja (3 أغسطس 2007)

الفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف شكر


----------



## السَّبنتى (16 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله اخيراً كثيراً
 عسى الله أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسانتك و يرزقك سعادة الدارين
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
و كل عام و أنت بخير:20: :20: :20: :20: :20: :20: :20:


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسرخضر (17 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (23 أكتوبر 2007)

Thnk yuo very much


----------



## ابو هدايه (1 نوفمبر 2007)

زكاة العلم نشره,مشكوررررررررررررررررررر على هذه المشاركة الفعالة:16:


----------



## zozo2 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## أحمد بن شاكر (5 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله تالى خيرا


----------



## أحمد بن شاكر (5 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله تعالى خيرا


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (5 فبراير 2008)

10000000شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال الاول (6 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## dagyanos (7 فبراير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالبارى (7 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وفي إنتظار المزيد من إبداعاتك


----------



## ashraf galal (7 فبراير 2008)

متشكرين جدا يااخى العزيز على الامثلة
ولكن كل ما اجى احملها لا استطيع والواضح ان المشكلة من الموقع لانه لايدعم التنزيل جيدا
فلو تكرمت تنزلهم على موقع تحميل
جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو هدايه (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يبش مهندس على المشاركة


----------



## قيصر المعماري (9 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م_زين (10 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وشكرا


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (13 فبراير 2008)

مشكور والله كنت محتاجها


----------



## khaled_muharram (21 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله تعالى خيراً أخى الكريم عسى الله تعالى ان يجعل ثوبه فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عماد مغربي (21 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا العمل الرائع جدا
وأتمنى لو كان في مثال حقيقي مع المخططات لتعم الفائدة ويتم التطبيق عليها


----------



## م/حسن كامل (22 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعد الكردي (10 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ادهم محمود سالم (11 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## تميم المرغني (28 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو حسناء (28 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها فى موازين حسناتك


----------



## abahre (28 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## awabtaha (29 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور
سلامات


----------



## المدني للهندسة (31 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخوي وما قصرت


----------



## المهندس الإنشائي (23 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جدا و الله يعيطك العافية 
و إلى الأمام


----------



## حسام يونس (23 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو معاذ وسارة (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م الشايف (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*aalmasri*

جزاك الله خيرا .رمضان كريم


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (4 أكتوبر 2008)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## هانى عامر (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## raadce (5 مارس 2009)

الف شكر
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (6 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmed altimimy (6 مارس 2009)

*خير الناس من نفع الناس,بارك الله في جهودكم وكدكم واهليكم ,شكرا استاذي الكريم. دمتم لاخوانكم*


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهودوالمعلومات


----------



## maestro_x6 (17 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## كرار المياح (22 أبريل 2010)

حيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك وبياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (22 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمداحمد5 (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## saraezzat (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا*


----------



## علي سليم متولي (22 ديسمبر 2011)

مششششششششششششكورررررررررررررر


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (23 ديسمبر 2011)

baraka allah fik ana ou ala almouslimine


----------



## khalid-cv (23 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور يا غالي وتسلم على المعلومات الرائعه 



تحياتي


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير ​


----------



## محمد العاني2012 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا الك


----------



## khalid khm (19 فبراير 2012)

مششششكوره


----------



## khalid khm (19 فبراير 2012)

مششششكور


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (20 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## bmnd_technic (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng a.mohsen (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## nadheralbaghdadi (16 أبريل 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## احمد ابوشهاب (17 أبريل 2012)

*انسان رائع والملفات تستحق الثناء*


----------



## محمد الجفري (17 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## zxzx_0007 (18 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.ضرغام كاظم (18 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## elsayed elhanouny (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## مهندس سمير (20 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (16 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا وياليت تكون ملفات اكسل لتعم الفائدة اكثر وحفظك الله وزادك من نور العلم*


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (27 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً عن هذا العمل​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (17 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## tarek_abulail (10 مايو 2014)

Thank you and will be waiting for metric version for similar calc..


----------



## م قاسم محمد (21 مايو 2014)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------

